# shocks feel very harsh, need replacement?



## zeniac (Nov 13, 2003)

it's almost time for me to get a new car, so i want to learn as much as i can from the old one.

it's a '95 sentra. my shocks (front and rear shocks) feel very harsh. i inspect the shocks and do not see any damage or oil seepage. the rear shocks sag about 1.5" from transporting my girlfriend's furnitures. rear shocks never rebound back to original length after that.

driving over small bumps (2" or 3" high) is very noisy, and rattle.

would it make sense to replace all four shocks? if so, should i also replace the stock springs, or should i use them with the new shock bodies?

thanks


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the springs should still be ok......check the struts tho. take the shocks off the car and see if u can compress them with your hands..if so, then u def need new shocks


----------



## NismoPower (Feb 5, 2003)

It's not the shocks that are sagging.. its the springs... shocks prevent spring oscillations, and springs keep your car in ride height spec.. check if your springs aren't broken also


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Most B13's are saggin from the back...I think that the back springs are too weak for that car...Thats how mine is,and i relly hate it..


----------

